# Textfeld "muss" mit bestimmter Menge gefüllt werden



## Isch_Micha (29. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine kleine bescheidene Frage, die mir die Suchfunktion hier und goog... leider 
nicht beantworten konnten.

Ich habe ein <input type="text"> beispielsweise als Passwortfeld und möchte das man mindestens 6 zeichen
eingebenmuss um weiteres im Formular anstellen zu können. Also so eine Art "minlength" Funktion.

Ist das in HTML überhaupt umsetzbar oder muss man hier auf andere Sprachen zurück greifen?

Bin nicht so allzu fit in solchen Sachen und ich habe gehört es gibt keine doofen Fragen ;-)

Viele Grüße und Danke im voraus
Micha


----------



## Alex_T (29. September 2010)

Mir ist kein Attribut für HTML bekannt, welches dies realisiert.
Du könntest es jedoch mit Javascript, Ajax oder PHP lösen.

Hier mal ein Vorschlag zur PHP-Variante:


```
<?php
if(strlen($Text) < 6) {
     $Fehlernachricht = "weniger als 6 Zeichen";
} else {
//was anderes machen
}
?>
```

...mit "strlen" kann man die Länge eines Strings ermitteln.
Man könnte das Ganze auch mit regulären Ausdrücken machen - das hat den selben Effekt.

Willst du das jetzt aber in Echtzeit lösen (sprich es ist kein Wort mit der Länge 6 oder mehr eingetragen worden, also sind die anderen Eingabefelder für die Eingabe gesperrt), dann wirst du nicht um Ajax herumkommen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. September 2010)

Hallo,

finde eine Lösung über AJAX wie Kanonen auf Spatzen 
Eine einfache Überprüfung mit normalen JavaScript sollte da angebrachter sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Alex_T (29. September 2010)

mhmh hast recht - mit JavaScript geht das ganze auch während der Eingabe - Schande über mein Haupt ;-).

P.S. wer schon mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt, der muss sich auch auf die Kugel setzen und mitfliegen


----------



## harryman (29. September 2010)

Hi,

mit Javascript geht das schon, aber nur, wenn der User auch Javascript aktiviert hat ...


----------



## ISCH_MICHA (30. September 2010)

Hallo und Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.

Habe gerade in Erfahrung gebracht das wir hier nur Javascript verwenden können, da wir keinen (PHP/AJAX) fähigen Server haben. 

Habe das Ganze relativ primitiv lösen können.
Man hätte drauf kommen können.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
	function zaehleZeichen()
	{
	if(document.form.passwort.value.length < 6 ) {
	alert("Passwort muss mindestens 6 Zeichen haben!");
	document.form.passwort.focus();
	document.form.passwort.style.backgroundColor = '#CAE1FF';
}
}	
</script>
```

Danke für eure Hilfe und Ideen.

Micha


----------

